# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  bticimo 336010

## p_stama

Καλησπερα.

Μηπως κανενας εχει γνωση τις τασεις που παιρνω απο την εξοδο ANALOG και στην εξοδο DIGITAL ?

Πρεπει να εχει καποια βλαβη το module του τροφοδοτικου ( bticino 336010  οχι bticimo που γραφω στον τιτλο ) της θυρεοτηλεορασης και ψαχνω να βρω πληροφοριες.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## el greco 1

Hi! για κοιτα λιγο αυτο.http://www.bticino.cl/0/pdf/manuales/B8837C.pdf

----------

p_stama (16-10-13)

----------


## p_stama

Το κοιταξα σε ευχαριστω.

Τωρα κατι αλλο. Στον διακλαδωτη 346190 εχει συνδεσει ο ηλεκτρολογος ολα τα εσωτερικα θυροτηλεφωνα παραλληλα στην εξοδο PI1. Ειναι σωστο αυτο ? Γιατι κοιτωντας στο τεχνικο φυλλαδιο απο οτι καταλαβα καθε θυροτηλεφωνο πρεπει να μπει στην δικια του εξοδο.

Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------

